# Invisible Touch Detailing - Toyota Supra



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

I was asked to prepare this Supra belonging to a fellow club member, for our club day at SantaPod coming soon. I last detailed this car on valentines day last year and since then it has undergone lots more changes and been part of several special events and magazine shoots.

Today was an extremely hot day working outside under a gazebo and with one day to work with meant i could not get lots of photos as i really needed to crack on. There were lots of other bits i would have loved to do but the primary objective was the paintwork.

This was the car on arrival. The drag rear wheels fitted, especially for SantaPod, with street legal tyres. With not far off 1000bhp, this car and the owner, are not messing about 




























It had already been washed a couple of days before i arrived and kept under cover, so after a wipe down with last touch, i checked the paint under sunlight and led light













































































































It was then clayed, with not to much contamination










The wheels were sprayed with bilberry and aggitated with brushes










I took some paint thickness readings, some panels of the car had been resprayed just before doing the car last year














































Most of the car was taped up ready for machining and the rest done when required




























I used the makita rotary, menzerna 106fa, 3m polishing pad, 3m small polishing pad, sonus small polishing pad























































Moving round to the driver door





































The bonnet was then quartered














































The rear wing























































Machine polishing complete.




























The car was dusted down and i applied dodu juice lime prime lite




































































































Sadly these were the last pics i got. The car was completed at 9pm and put under cover. I'm sure the owner will take some pics which i will upload once it comes out to play 

Endurance tyre gel was applied along with poorboys wheel sealant. It was finished off with victoria concourse wax. It looked stunning 

Hope you enjoyed

Christian


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice finish. That's how black paint suppose to look like!!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a video of it on the dyno this week, struggling for traction. It needs a hub dyno to stop the wheel spin.


----------



## JamieP (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Christian, Superb workmanship.:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

holy **** that's an animal, nice work though, as said above that is really black, good correction


----------



## JamieP (Feb 28, 2008)

Speedo video for you.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Top job.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

that supra is one stunning yet scary monster - a bit like a 4 wheeled Angelina Joile, you would so want to have a go in it but there is a serious chance it would kill you lol.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

they look like charlies rollers at surrey rolling road??


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Christian,

I don't often comment on Studio entries as you guys 'do it for a living', but having looked at this car and followed the link to your website, I must say I am very impressed.
Nice to see such a professional website (sure the others are too, yours just caught my eye).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Great detail nice mirror look on the black top!

Awesome car scary to see how much power it releases on the dyno!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top work nice car too


----------



## slade182 (Nov 10, 2009)

what a machine. love supras. paintwork looks fantastic, top job!!!!!


----------



## Danny_W (Mar 27, 2008)

Cracking job, paintwork looks great. What a car btw!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there mate


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like a machine!! There's a few clips on the forum of his driving too.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Now thats a mirror finish :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wow I was not expecting that what an animal indeed!!! lush lush lush finish great work...


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for everyones comments


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

awsome motor


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow! Although 100bhp and Falken tyres...Hummm ok.!

Great work tho.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that looks stunning


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

superb!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Smashing work! Jeeeees that's one animal of a machine! would love to see that at santapod!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

JakeWhite said:


> Smashing work! Jeeeees that's one animal of a machine! would love to see that at santapod!


Cheers. This is a totally different car now to when this thread was done, proper machine and very nice owner who knows how to drive  been in lots of mags as well


----------



## d.berkay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great work..


----------

